# Riconoscere una ipotetica



## SisteSeba

Ciao a tutti. Vi presento prima la frase e poi vi illustro il mio dubbio:

"Lei mi serviva esclusivamente per farmi un nome. *Non appena avrebbe svolto il suo ruolo, l'avrei messa da parte.* Questo è ciò che credevo. O meglio... ciò che mi sforzavo di credere." (vi ho presentato tutto il contesto perché penso sia rilevante)

Allora, in caso di una non ipotetica, come ad esempio "Appena si sarebbero fatte le 2 del pomeriggio, sarebbero usciti di casa.", sappiamo che ci vanno due condizionali (dato che non vi è dubbio che arriveranno le 2 del pomeriggio). Mentre in caso di ipotetica, va messo congiuntivo+condizionale. E fin qui tutto ok.

Ciò che voglio porre alla vostra attenzione è la seguente riflessione: nella frase in grassetto in alto, l'interlocutore sta parlando con la CERTEZZA, la convinzione, che lei avrebbe svolto il proprio ruolo. Non lo mette in dubbio (o almeno, in quel momento nel passato. Lui sta dicendo ciò che pensava nel passato). Però, come va considerata la frase? Ipotetica, sulla base di una realtà oggettiva indipendente dalla convinzione dell'interlocutore, e che quindi PUO' succedere che lei non svolga il proprio ruolo (per quanto lui sia convinto del contrario), oppure ciò che va considerato è il modo in cui lui lo sta esprimendo?

(so che molti sono contrari all'uso del doppio condizionale pur in situazioni in cui non c'è IPOTESI, dubbio. Pertanto la domanda è specifica al come comportarsi con eventuali accezioni da parte dell'interlocutore. Confido nella vostra onestà, sperando che non mi rispondiate "è ipotetica" solo perché non volete due condizionali nella stessa frase, anche perché non voglio riaprire un dibattito sull'uso del condizionale, non essendo questa la sede giusta. Vi ringrazio).


----------



## bearded

Ciao


SisteSeba said:


> in caso di una non ipotetica, come ad esempio "Appena si sarebbero fatte le 2 del pomeriggio, sarebbero usciti di casa.", sappiamo che ci vanno due condizionali (dato che non vi è dubbio che arriveranno le 2 del pomeriggio). Mentre in caso di ipotetica, va messo congiuntivo+condizionale.


Secondo me una simile regola (con una simile distinzione), che tu dài per assodata,  non esiste.

Ecco quanto scrive in proposito l'Accademia della Crusca:


> …. a livelli di lingua meno controllati, ci si può imbattere in periodi come quelli segnalati da alcuni lettori, che presentano, dopo _non appena_, il condizionale passato invece del congiuntivo trapassato, come "mi aveva detto che sarebbe venuto non appena sarebbe arrivato" o "sapevo che non appena l'avrei visto avrei provato questa sensazione". …. La presenza del condizionale dopo _non appena_... non risulta conforme allo standard ...


(Vedi qui:  Rispondiamo (non) appena possiamo - Consulenza Linguistica - Accademia della Crusca

Dunque nella  frase che citi ci vorrebbe il congiuntivo: _Non appena avesse svolto..._
Il condizionale è a un _livello di lingua meno controllato _e _non risulta conforme allo standard._

Che cosa significa ''_come comportarsi con eventuali accezioni da parte dell'interlocutore_''?


----------



## SisteSeba

bearded said:


> Ciao
> Secondo me una simile regola (con una simile distinzione), che tu dài per assodata,  non esiste.
> 
> Ecco quanto scrive in proposito l'Accademia della Crusca:
> 
> (Vedi qui:  Rispondiamo (non) appena possiamo - Consulenza Linguistica - Accademia della Crusca
> 
> Dunque nella tua frase ci vuole il congiuntivo: _Non appena avesse svolto..._
> Il condizionale sarebbe a un _livello di lingua meno controllato _e _che non corrisponde allo standard._
> 
> Che cosa significa ''_come comportarsi con eventuali accezioni da parte dell'interlocutore_''?


Come già detto nel post, non volevo aprire un dibattito sull'uso di condizionale e congiuntivo, perché so che molti non sono d'accordo sull'uso di due condizionali, e volevo focalizzare la questione sul mio dubbio (anche perché la stessa Crusca, nel post da cui hai copiato solo alcuni pezzi - post che comunque avevo già letto prima di pubblicare la domanda - dice "la presenza del condizionale dopo _non appena_, che non risulta conforme allo standard attuale (anche se non è priva di attestazioni, più o meno recenti), si può probabilmente spiegare come "attrazione" del modo della sovraordinata, dove a sua volta il condizionale ha valore di futuro del passato, dipendendo da una principale con il verbo al passato.)

Chiusa sta parentesi. La mia domanda non era se "ci vuole il congiuntivo o il condizionale"; io ho presentato un esempio, chiedendo se è un'ipotetica oppure no. Il dubbio nasce dal modo in cui l'interlocutore esprime la frase, l'accezione che lui gli dà. Lui è CONVINTO che "lei avrebbe svolto il proprio ruolo, prima o poi", quindi non la ritiene una possibilità, ma un evento che una volta che si verificherà ne scaturirà un'altro. Ma noi per decretare se è ipotetica oppure no, dobbiamo basarci sul fatto che lui ne è convinto, o sul fatto che a conti fatti è un evento dubbio e ipotetico? Spero di essermi spiegato meglio ora.


----------



## Francesco94

Salve, SisteSeba,

trovo il quesito molto interessante, dunque cercherò d'esprimere la mia opinione al riguardo nella speranza di dipanare il suo dubbio. Secondo me, non c'è una regola precisa, per quanto riguarda la frase de quo.
A mio avviso, nella frase «Non appena avrebbe svolto il suo ruolo, l'avrei messa da parte», si arguisce che la congiunzione "(non) appena" precede una subordinata di tipo temporale. Possiamo, difatti, sostituire tale congiunzione con un mero "quando". La subordinata non può esser di certo un'ipotetica, bensì è una temporale che segue il costrutto (definito dalla Crusca come "standard") del periodo ipotetico dell'eventualità. La subordinata temporale segue il succitato costrutto poiché "(non) appena" introduce «frasi che veicolano un’eventualità con priorità semantica rispetto all’indicazione temporale» (estratto dall'Accademia della Crusca), ovvero quando il parlante o scrivente vuol dar priorità alla sfumatura ipotetica rispetto alla temporaneità della subordinata. Ecco perché si usa il congiuntivo, il quale rimanda al costrutto del periodo ipotetico del II tipo. Nel caso in cui si voglia, invece, sottolineare la successione temporale dei fatti, si userà il costrutto con il condizionale passato il quale richiama al futuro nel passato.

A livello semantico, la frase di che trattasi personalmente denotava un evento certo nei pensieri del parlante («Quando avrebbe [finito di] svolgere il suo ruolo, l'avrei messa da parte»); tuttavia sembra che gli eventi non siano andati come egli aveva sperato.
Semanticamente, non avrei giammai tradotto la frase come segue «Se avesse svolto il suo ruolo, l'avrei messa da parte» poiché i due periodi hanno significato differente. Il costrutto in esame non potrà giammai essere definito un periodo ipotetico (reggente con subordinata ipotetica).

Orbene, a mio avviso, ambedue le costruzioni (congiuntivo o condizionale) sono possibili poiché corrette ed esprimenti indubbiamente un futuro del passato. La costruzione col congiuntivo aggiunge incertezza alla subordinata.
La scelta dipende da ciò che si vuol evidenziare; tale scelta spetta al parlante o lo scrivente.

- - - -


> Ciò che voglio porre alla vostra attenzione è la seguente riflessione: nella frase in grassetto in alto, l'interlocutore sta parlando con la CERTEZZA, la convinzione, che lei avrebbe svolto il proprio ruolo. Non lo mette in dubbio (o almeno, in quel momento nel passato. Lui sta dicendo ciò che pensava nel passato).





> Lui è CONVINTO che "lei avrebbe svolto il proprio ruolo, prima o poi", quindi non la ritiene una possibilità, ma un evento che una volta che si verificherà ne scaturirà un altro.


È proprio la certezza con cui si esprime il parlante - come se l'azione di certo accadrà - che rende a mio avviso il condizionale composto più adatto. Il modo congiuntivo rende incerto l'avverarsi dell'azione mentre il condizionale composto, esprimente neutralità, dà per scontato il compiersi della dell'evento della subordinata.


----------



## lorenzos

Premesso che condivido lo standard
_Pensavo che non appena* l'avessi ricevuta te l'avrei mostrata* (Pensavo che non appena* l'avrei ricevuta...  *)_
direi che non vanno censurate le legittime scelte stilistiche:
_Pensavo che non appena l'avresti vista te ne saresti innamorato._


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> direi che non vanno censurate le legittime scelte stilistiche


Cioè intendi: anche quelle che si discostano dallo standard..?


----------



## lorenzos

Intendo che questo standard non rappresenta una norma tassativa, inderogabile:
_Pensavo che avresti compreso non appena l'avresti letto _


----------



## bearded

Grazie, adesso ho capito!


----------



## SisteSeba

Risposta tardiva, perdonatemi tutti, vi ringrazio molto per la costruttiva discussione!


----------



## symposium

Ma davvero "non appena avrebbe" è accettato? È come se dicessi (direi?) "se avrei fame mangerei qualcosa"...


----------



## Olaszinhok

Ecco una lunga discussione sull'argomento: 
Non appena avesse / non appena avrebbe


----------



## bearded

symposium said:


> Ma davvero "non appena avrebbe" è accettato? È come se dicessi (direi?) "se avrei fame mangerei qualcosa"...


Infatti, a rigore, non è accettato (vedi #2).


----------



## SisteSeba

symposium said:


> Ma davvero "non appena avrebbe" è accettato? È come se dicessi (direi?) "se avrei fame mangerei qualcosa"...


Ma l'esempio da te dato non prevede affatto che ci vada il condizionale XD si parla di specifiche situazioni in cui una certa azione è certa che accadrà.
La tua è un'ipotetica, quindi SE hai fame, mangi --> "se avessi fame". Mentre, se è temporale, potresti dire "Non appena avrei avuto fame (perché sai che accadrà), avrei mangiato qualcosa".


----------



## Starless74

SisteSeba said:


> "Non appena avrei avuto fame (perché sai che accadrà), avrei mangiato qualcosa".


Per quel che vale, anche in questa frase ritengo il condizionale sgrammaticato indipendentemente dalla certezza dell'evento di cui si parla.
Diverso è: "poichè sapevo che (dopo) avrei avuto fame, mangiai qualcosa (subito)" ma questa ovviamente non è un'ipotetica.


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> Per quel che vale, anche in questa frase ritengo il condizionale sgrammaticato indipendentemente dalla certezza dell'evento di cui si parla.
> Diverso è: "poichè sapevo che (dopo) avrei avuto fame, mangiai qualcosa (subito)" ma questa ovviamente non è un'ipotetica.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Starless74 said:


> Per quel che vale, anche in questa frase ritengo il condizionale sgrammaticato indipendentemente dalla certezza dell'evento di cui si parla.
> Diverso è: "poichè sapevo che (dopo) avrei avuto fame, mangiai qualcosa (subito)" ma questa ovviamente non è un'ipotetica.


Non so. Consideriamo la frase: "Mi disse: -Quando avrò fame mangerò-". Nel discorso indiretto diventa: "Mi disse che quando avrebbe avuto fame avrebbe mangiato". Sbaglio?


----------



## Starless74

Pietruzzo said:


> Non so. Consideriamo la frase: "Mi disse: -Quando avrò fame mangerò-". Nel discorso indiretto diventa: "Mi disse che quando avrebbe avuto fame avrebbe mangiato". Sbaglio?


Personalmente, direi: "Mi disse che quando _avesse_ _avuto_ fame, avrebbe mangiato", ma a questo punto lascio spazio a percezioni differenti dalla mia.


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> Personalmente, direi: "Mi disse che quando _avesse_ _avuto_ fame, avrebbe mangiato"


Anch'io.  Secondo me non c'è differenza tra ''non appena'' e ''quando'' (vedi #2 Crusca).  Ritengo che il condizionale ''avrebbe mangiato'' (anche se indica solo il  'futuro nel passato') 'trascini' con sé un imperfetto congiuntivo, nella secondaria, per analogia con quanto fa il condizionale del periodo ipotetico:
_(disse) che avrebbe mangiato se avesse avuto fame ≈ disse che avrebbe mangiato quando avesse avuto fame._
Anche se in questa seconda frase non c'è più una condizione ma una certezza, quel modo si chiama pur sempre ''condizionale'' .

Sono consapevole che, negli ultimi decenni, i due condizionali non ''stonano'' più all'orecchio di molti italiani (e me ne rammarico), ma continuo a pensare che non siano corretti - diversamente da Fancesco94 (#4).  Del resto, se esaminiamo il 2° esempio della Crusca da me citato (''_sapevo che non appena l'avrei visto avrei provato questa sensazione_'') ci accorgiamo che siamo nel campo delle certezze (SAPEVO): eppure per la Crusca - e, modestamente, per me - questa espressione coi due condizionali ''non corrisponde allo standard'', anzi siamo a ''livelli di lingua meno controllati'' (un modo garbato di definire quello che chiamiamo _substandard_).


----------



## Pietruzzo

Va bene. Devo rassegnarmi all'idea di essere "substandard". Per me una frase come la seguente non ha niente di stonato:
Gli dissi che sarei tornato presto e che quando sarei tornato avremmo mangiato insieme".


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Per me una frase come la seguente non ha niente di stonato


Si può non essere d'accordo e rimanere amici come prima.
(Non sei tu substandard, caso mai lo è la frase).


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Si può non essere d'accordo e rimanere amici come prima.
> (Non sei tu substandard, caso mai lo è la frase).


----------



## lorenzos

Pietruzzo said:


> "Mi disse: -Quando avrò fame mangerò-". Nel discorso indiretto diventa: "Mi disse che quando avrebbe avuto fame avrebbe mangiato". Sbaglio?


Secondo me no:
"Mi disse: - Mangerò quando avrò fame -". Nel discorso indiretto diventa: "Mi disse che avrebbe mangiato quando avrebbe avuto fame".


----------



## bearded

Anche secondo me (naturalmente) no. Bisognerebbe dire ''Mi disse che avrebbe mangiato quando avesse avuto fame''. Vedi #18.


----------



## lorenzos

"_Lo farò quando ne avrò voglia_" cosa diventa?


----------



## Starless74

lorenzos said:


> "_Lo farò quando ne avrò voglia_" cosa diventa?


_L'avrei fatto quando ne avessi avuto voglia._

Va da sé che al passato, nel 99,99 % dei casi, si premetterà: «Dissi che... » o simili.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Come ho confermato in una più recente (e molto simile) discussione per me entrambe le opzioni sono valide ma non sovrapponibili.


----------



## lorenzos

Forse è meglio che ripeta la domanda :
"_Mi disse: -Lo farò quando ne avrò voglia-_" cosa diventa nel discorso indiretto?


----------



## Mary49

Futuro anteriore nel discorso indiretto
"SE IN UNA PROPOSIZIONE INCONTRIAMO UN UNICO VERBO AL FUTURO, QUESTO SEGUE LA REGOLA DEL FUTURO NEL PASSATO E DIVENTA CONDIZIONALE COMPOSTO.
DISCORSO DIRETTO: Luisa disse: "berrò (verbo al futuro) il caffè appena arrivo in ufficio".
DISCORSO INDIRETTO: Luisa disse che avrebbe bevuto (verbo al condizionale composto) il caffè appena fosse arrivata in ufficio.

"Condizionale composto" significa "condizionale passato" -
Se, però, in una proposizione incontriamo due verbi al FUTURO, quello che descrive l’azione precedente (espressa da un futuro anteriore o da un futuro semplice con valore di anteriorità) va al TRAPASSATO CONGIUNTIVO e solo quello che descrive l’azione successiva va al CONDIZIONALE COMPOSTO.
DISCORSO DIRETTO: Luisa disse: "Berrò (azione successiva) il caffè dopo che sarò ritornata (azione precedente)a casa".
DISCORSO INDIRETTO: Luisa disse che avrebbe bevuto (condizionale composto o passato) il caffè dopo che fosse ritornata (trapassato congiuntivo) a casa".

Vedere anche qui; è troppo lungo da inserire.


----------



## lorenzos

Mary49 said:


> Vedere anche qui; è troppo lungo da inserire.


Ciao Mary, c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge: li si dice e si ripete che


> le seguenti frasi sono corrette.
> «I suoi resti SAREBBERO rimasti abbandonati al suolo fino a che le streghe non li AVESSERO raccolti».
> «I suoi resti SAREBBERO rimasti abbandonati al suolo fino a che le streghe non li AVREBBERO raccolti».


Interessanti anche la discussione sul doppio condizionale, da cui traggo una citazione (preceduta da: "_in passato – e ancor oggi nell’italiano letterario – si adoperava il condizionale semplice_"):


> Avutolo, lo condusse nella sua cucina, gli diede da colazione, e gli disse che andasse a Pescarenico, e si facesse vedere al padre Cristoforo, il quale lo *rimanderebbe* poi, con una risposta, quando *sarebbe* tempo. (Manzoni, _I promessi sposi_, cap. 7)


e qui su WR Quando avessi finito lui stesso mi avrebbe riaccompagnato dove, mi par di capire, si cita Salvi:


> «Ci _crederò_ soltanto _quando l'avro visto_ con i miei occhi» *-->* «Disse che ci _avrebbe creduto quando lo avrebbe visto_ con i suoi occhi»


Quanto ai "due verbi al FUTURO", nella pagina da cui hai preso la lunga citazione (la cui fonte non mi pare tra le più autorevoli) leggo tra i commenti:


> Ecco un esempio che ho tratto dal libro _Nuovo Contatto C1. Corso di lingua e civiltà italiana per stranieri_ (Loescher Editore, Torino, 2013). *Discorso diretto:* Disse: "Verrò quando avrò finito". --> *Discorso indiretto:* "Disse che sarebbe venuto quando avrebbe finito"


Inoltre, in una risposta in un'altra pagina della stessa fonte, candidamente si ammette:


> È vero che ci sono grammatiche per studenti stranieri che dicono di usare il condizionale composto, tipo il Katerinov, ma ce ne sono altrettante (La lingua del sì o il più moderno l’Utile e il dilettevole) che utilizzano il congiuntivo trapassato: noi preferiamo questa forma perché a nostro avviso è quella che rende la frase più chiara.


----------



## Armodio

Senza dilungarmi né reiterare questa già ampiamente sviscerata discussione, propongo un esempio, cui premetto una chiosa esplicativa: programma serale con spettacolo dell'ospite d'onore Crozza alle ore 22.

_il direttore di sala ci ricordò/fece presente che quando/non appena Crozza sarebbe entrato sul palco, noi dello staff avremmo dovuto esibire un inchino.

"appena Crozza entrerà _(o, a rigore, _sarà entrato) voi dovrete inchinarvi/vi inchinerete". _

Qua, anche in presenza del verbo modale "dovere", non si vuol esprimere controfattualità: non è che _avremmo dovuto _ma non l'abbiamo fatto; si sta semplicemente descrivendo una pianificazione, un programma ben delineato, praticamente un futuro nel passato già dato come realizzato.

Nulla da dire sulla forma standard col congiuntivo trapassato, laddove entrano più in ballo eventualità e pretta modalità del condizionale, ossia laddove il _quando/non appena_ virano verso un _qualora/nel caso in cui/se._


----------



## lorenzos

Aggiungo, se necessario, quanto scrive Zanichelli Aula di Lingue


> se nel discorso diretto c’è un futuro anteriore nella trasformazione in discorso indiretto questo può diventare un condizionale passato o un congiuntivo trapassato, da qui si deduce che se troviamo un futuro semplice che esprime un’azione precedente a un altro futuro, questo può essere trasformato in un congiuntivo trapassato, quindi per esempio il discorso diretto: disse: *“ti darò questo libro quando lo finirò di leggere” può diventare sia “disse che gli avrebbe dato quel libro quando lo avrebbe finto di leggere” sia “disse che gli avrebbe dato quel libro quando lo avesse finito di leggere”*.


----------



## bearded

Armodio said:


> Nulla da dire sulla forma standard col congiuntivo trapassato, laddove entrano più in ballo eventualità e pretta modalità del condizionale, ossia laddove il _quando/non appena_ virano verso un _qualora/nel caso in cui/se._



Mi piace molto il tuo ''virano''.
Nella frase/esempio che hai citato, io avrei scritto di preferenza ...._non appena Crozza fosse entrato.._

L' Aula di Lingue  sembra fare di questa questione una questione di stile (''può essere trasformato..'') e lasciare quindi a chi parla o scrive la scelta del modo da usare.  Questa libertà (che ovviamente non si può togliere a nessuno ) nel mio caso si concretizza nella scelta del trapassato congiuntivo - e le norme citate da May49 mi sembrano le più convincenti.
Debbo confermare (corroborato dall'autorevole parere dell'Accademia della Crusca, che ho citato) quanto ho scritto al #2 e al #18.

Riporto ancora una volta qui - per comodità - il contenuto della ''consulenza'' della Crusca (ultimo paragrafo):



> ....a livelli di lingua meno controllati, ci si può imbattere in periodi come quelli segnalati da alcuni lettori, che presentano, dopo _non appena_, il condizionale passato invece del congiuntivo trapassato, come "mi aveva detto che sarebbe venuto non appena sarebbe arrivato" o "sapevo che non appena l'avrei visto avrei provato questa sensazione". In casi del genere la presenza del condizionale dopo _non appena_, che non risulta conforme allo standard attuale (anche se non è priva di attestazioni, più o meno recenti), si può probabilmente spiegare come "attrazione" del modo della sovraordinata, dove a sua volta il condizionale ha valore di futuro del passato, dipendendo da una principale con il verbo al passato. Forse anche l'uso dello stesso tempo verbale dell'indicativo in periodi non ipotetici (del tipo visto sopra "appena uscirà lo incontrerà" invece di "appena sarà uscito lo incontrerà") può aver favorito la scelta del condizionale.



Rispondiamo (non) appena possiamo - Consulenza Linguistica - Accademia della Crusca


----------



## Armodio

L'esempio che ho creato sopra, porta all'estremo il concetto che volevo evidenziare, attraverso un futuro (del passato) _di pianificazione_.
Chi parla prospetta dinanzi a sé e agli ascoltatori un quadro _dato già come imprescindibilmente fattuale _nelle aspettative.
Come accadrebbe per un presente atemporale (_il sole sorge ad est> quando il sole sarebbe sorto..._ ) o abituale (_alle 8 Luigi prende sempre la corriera> quando alle 8 avrebbe preso la corriera..._).
Se il programma è... programmato, a che pro quel congiuntivo?
_Quando/non appena il sole *fosse* sorto? Come "fosse"?! Qualcuno ne mette in dubbio l'avverarsi?
Quando/non appena il capitano *avesse* alzato la coppa... Come "avesse"?! Siamo alla premiazione del mondiale: stiamone certi che il capitano della squadra alzerà la coppa._

Come potrei mai sostituire a quel _quando_ un _se/qualora?_
Poi, fuori da questa sfumatura, il congiuntivo trova piena accoglienza ed è super-canonico.

Riporto 2 esempi capitatimi sotto gli occhi in uno studio di Mario Squartini (che avevo già consigliato tempo fa) a proposito del condizionale. Sono traduzione di un originale francese. A mio avviso non omologhi (la temporalità predomina nel primo esempio, si fa ibrida nel secondo) ma la liceità del condizionale può essere ammessa:

_il tempo era l'unico rimedio: passava. *Quando* molto tempo *sarebbe* passato, ma molto, Jean Marie sarebbe ritornato...

John partì per il fronte. *Quando sarebbe* ritornato, i campi sarebbero stati completamente bruciati._


----------



## lorenzos

Ecco una lunga discussione sull'argomento:


Olaszinhok said:


> Non appena avesse / non appena avrebbe


...nella quale c'è un rinvio ad una risposta di _*Giorgio De Rienzo*_


> Vorrei sapere quale delle seguenti frasi è corretta, avendo sempre grossi dubbi sull'uso del congiuntivo e/o condizionale: «_Le ho detto che avresti richiamato non appena ti saresti liberata_»; «_Le ho detto che avresti richiamato non appena ti fossi liberata_».
> Teresa V.
> *Molte grammatiche sono tolleranti e indicano come corretta sia l'una che l'altra espressione. Personalmente io tenderei a usare la prima.*


@bearded Direi che quelle che tu chiami norme non siano nient'altro che l'esplicitazione di una preferenza, così come io, di norma, non metto lo zucchero nell'espresso del bar.
E riguardo alla consulenza della Crusca, che ti piace citare, dovresti forse leggere cosa si dice qui (intervento di di Marco1971 » sab, 13 lug 2019).


----------



## Armodio

Con pacatezza, sodali!   
Io rimango sempre dell'idea ancestrale "ben  venga ogni discussione tecnica, se fatta con benevolenza e cordialità".
Poi - rinnovo- io sono molto legato alla norma, ma mi piace entrare nel profondo delle sfumature e delle tinte caso per caso.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> non metto lo zucchero nell'espresso del bar


Io invece continuo imperterrito a metterci lo zucchero. 



Armodio said:


> Quando/non appena il sole *fosse* sorto?....Non appena il capitano* avesse* alzato la coppa?


Sì, proprio così. 
Il fatto è che per me (ed evidentemente per una  parte degli esperti della Crusca, oltreché - spero - per i valorosi Starless e Mary (*)) non è necessario che ci sia la sfumatura dell'incertezza o del dubbio perché sia giusto l'uso dell'imperfetto congiuntivo anziché del condizionale composto dopo ''non appena'':  è sufficiente il puro rapporto temporale di anteriorità.
Del resto a me sembra che ad es. nel secondo degli esempi della Crusca che io ''amo citare'' ( cf.#32) l'elemento del dubbio non sia presente: la frase comincia con ''sapevo che'' - un'espressione di certezza.
Ma attenzione: la Crusca dice ''non conforme allo standard *attuale *(anche se non è priva di *attestazioni più o meno recenti*)'': sono le ''attestazioni'' che tu, lorenzos e altri avete citato. È chiaro che la Crusca si rende conto della grande diffusione del condizionale composto in queste frasi, sia adesso sia in passato: tanto è vero che nelle righe successive va alla ricerca di una spiegazione per quest'uso (che però resta ''proprio di livelli di lingua meno controllati'').

(*) Vedo che anche Necsus la pensa in fondo come me (#12  nella ''lunga discussione'' citata da lorenzos).



Armodio said:


> Con pacatezza...!


Mi associo di cuore a questo invito.  Del resto, mi sembra che nessuno in questa discussione sia venuto meno alla ''pacatezza'', e me ne rallegro.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> non è necessario che ci sia la sfumatura dell'incertezza o del dubbio perché sia giusto l'uso dell'imperfetto congiuntivo


Quindi mi sembra di capire che secondo te non è possibile rendere nel discorso indiretto la differenza fra le seguenti frasi:
Chi arriverà primo vincerà la coppa.
Chi arrivasse su Plutone non troverebbe B&B.
Io direi:
Disse che chi sarebbe arrivato primo avrebbe vinto la coppa.
Disse che chi fosse arrivato su Plutone non avrebbe trovato B&B.


----------



## bearded

Dato che la frase da esaminare (secondo OP #1) comincia(va) con la congiunzione temporale ''(non) appena'', ritengo che per discutere dei modi e tempi dopo il pronome relativo/indefinito ''chi'' occorra aprire un nuovo thread.
Ci sono indubbiamente delle analogie, ma dovrei riflettere su eventuali differenze.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> oltreché - spero - per i valorosi Starless e Mary


Quando leggo che "molte grammatiche" mi dànno torto, cade ogni certezza
e mi ritiro nel mio mesto silenzio assieme al vecchio caro _se stesso _senz'accento.


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> assieme al vecchio caro _se stesso _senz'accento.


Se tu avessi scritto ''me stesso'', sarebbe caduto anche ogni problema di accento.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Dato che la frase da esaminare (secondo OP #1) comincia(va) con la congiunzione temporale ''(non) appena'', ritengo che per discutere dei modi e tempi dopo il pronome relativo/indefinito ''chi'' occorra aprire un nuovo


Im realtà c'è almeno una discussione sul caso specifico di "chi", che ho già menzionato nel post #26. Tuttavia è in stato di "attesa del contesto", per l'eternità ormai, credo.
In ogni caso anche "non appena" può avere valore ipotetico o "fattuale", come direbbe il dotto amico @Armodio.
Esempio:
Il pacco è in consegna oggi; non appena arriverà ti avvertirò.
Non so se il pacco sia in consega oggi, ma non appena arrivasse ti avvertirei.
In una frase introdotta da "Disse che" io dostinguerei i due casi usando rispettivamente "sarebbe arrivato" e "fosse arrivato". Tu invece?


----------



## Starless74

Pietruzzo said:


> In una frase introdotta da "Disse che" io distinguerei i due casi usando rispettivamente "sarebbe arrivato" e "fosse arrivato". Tu invece?


Nello specifico non distinguerei tra ipotesi e certezza (congiuntivo in entrambe) ma a questo punto è solo una mia preferenza d'orecchio.


----------



## Armodio

In "Cruscate" l'argomento è stato a più riprese sezionato, lasciando, ma col giusto abbinamento tra  norma, uso e sensibilità delle sfumature temporali, modali e aspettuali, libertà di scelta; ma, appunto, una scelta consapevole. Se ci si chiude a riccio, si preclude lo splendido caleidoscopio  del nostro idioma.

Serianni afferma con semplicità che nelle temporali "il congiuntivo introduce una sfumatura di eventualità, contrassegna il carattere incerto, ipotetico di una circostanza". Che tale modo "è di regola dopo la locuzione _prima (anzi, avanti) che_" e che "*può alternarsi con l'indicativo *negli altri casi".
Inoltre, la locuzione _prima che_ indica la posteriorità della temporale rispetto alla sovrordinata e non l'anteriorità. Un _dopo che_ o _(non) appena_ indica invece l'anteriorità. E, in fondo, tra le due, il maggior controllo e la maggior verificabilità l'avrò nel caso dell'anteriorità della temporale:

_partì non appena giunse il treno/non appena scoccarono le 16 _vs _partì prima che giungesse il treno/scoccassero le 16.

Partirà non appena giungerà/giunga il treno _(doppia opzione con sfumatura modale) vs _partirà prima che giunga il treno _(congiuntivo coatto, per servitù grammaticale).

Ma non preferiremmo un _partirà non appena scoccheranno le 16 _
a un _partirà non appena scocchino le 16?_

Tornando alle sfumature, posso parimenti dire:

_decise di partire (=decise che sarebbe partito) non appena sarebbero scoccate le 16

pensò di partire (=pensò che sarebbe partito) non appena fosse giunto il cugino_

se voglio sottolineare, in quest'ultima, l'eventualità del fatto, la pura congettura, speranza o ipotesi incontrollabile che sia: ed ecco che il _non appena_ vira verso il _qualora/se/sempre che_. Un _non appena sarebbe giunto _darebbe alla temporale una tinta prettamente... temporale, in cui, almeno agli occhi del soggetto, quell'arrivo (del cugino) è visto come fattuale nella catena degli eventi.

Chiaramente il *FNP* (futuro del passato=condizionale composto), che è "lo strumento deputato per eccellenza a indicare la nozione della posteriorità rispetto a un punto prospettico collocato nel passato", è *il nostro indicativo*.
Tornando allo spicciolo della frasetta (ma di esempi ce ne sono a bizzeffe, e pure illustri).

_Luigi disse/affermò/promise/garantì che (non) appena *scoccare* le 16,  si sarebbe presentato in ufficio._

Possiamo affermare senza téma di smentita che qua lo scoccare di una certa ora è dato, o almeno presupposto, come evento ineluttabile?


----------



## bearded

Armodio said:


> (non) appena *scoccare* le 16,


Di sicuro intendevi ''non appena sarebbero scoccate le 16'' in base alla tua argomentazione...

Di fronte alla puntuale analisi di Armodio - e soprattutto all'autorità del Serianni - non posso che inchinarmi, e dunque  (con una parziale ''marcia indietro'') debbo ammettere _la liceità_ del ''doppio condizionale'' nei casi in cui si voglia esprimere la certezza..
Tuttavia al mio orecchio espressioni del tipo ''Certi dell'incontro, dissero che l'avrebbero salutato _non appena_ _l'avrebbero incontrato_'' continuano a sembrare errate - o quanto meno 'stonate'.

Considerando poi quanto afferma la ''Consulenza'' dell'Accademia della Crusca (e non si può liquidare con leggerezza o in quattro e quattr'otto un parere della Crusca) bisogna constatare che sull'argomento i linguisti non sono concordi.  La Crusca conosce l'uso del ''doppio condizionale'', ma ne dà una spiegazione diversa da quella della 'certezza' in contrapposizione all'eventualità o ipotesi espressa dal congiuntivo trapassato:



> la presenza del condizionale dopo _non appena_, che non risulta conforme allo standard attuale (anche se non è priva di attestazioni, più o meno recenti), si può probabilmente spiegare come "attrazione" del modo della sovraordinata, dove a sua volta il condizionale ha valore di futuro del passato, dipendendo da una principale con il verbo al passato. Forse anche l'uso dello stesso tempo verbale dell'indicativo in periodi non ipotetici (del tipo visto sopra "appena uscirà lo incontrerà" invece di "appena sarà uscito lo incontrerà") può aver favorito la scelta del condizionale.



A me non sembra dunque che condividere l'opinione dell'Accademia della Crusca (anche se contraddetta da ''attestazioni più o meno recenti'', di cui l'Accademia è consapevole) costituisca una pecca o un ''chiudersi a riccio''.  Di fronte a pareri discordi dei
 linguisti, è lecito scegliere - e forse, trovandoci qui nell'ambito di un argomento che gli anglosassoni definirebbero ''sulla linea di frontiera'', possiamo considerare la scelta più stilistica che strettamente sintattica - come ha scritto lorenzos al #5.


----------



## Armodio

Amabile Bearded, non c'è bisogno di inchini. 
Anch'io per anni e anni e - direi -  forse ancora oggi se dovessi buttare giù una frase d'istinto (ma sotto sotto non senza un perché) mi farei trascinare dal "fascino" di quel congiuntivo trapassato.
Poi, riflettendo e sceverando, son giunto, in certi casi, alle conclusioni che sappiamo.
Già Marco 1971 in "Cruscate" provvide a far ravvedere Raffaella Setti su certe affermazioni troppo recise, con le quali un po' sembrava snobbare attestazioni autorevoli o far trapelare la fantasmatica paura/rigetto del doppio condizionale.
La stessa curatrice iniziava giustamente la disamina proprio distinguendo tra aspetto prettamente temporale/reale ed eventualità.
La causa supposta dell'attrazione (termine che sarebbe tutto da approfondire: meccanica, funzionale o assimilazione formale? Condizionamento psicofisico o finalità cosciente?) ci può anche stare. Ma la seconda ipotesi ("l'uso dello stesso tempo verbale dell'indicativo in periodi non ipotetici...") è molto lineare per distinguere un _non appena mi capiti l'occasione (mi capiterà _"in secundis"; o _mi capitasse _seguito dal condizionale _verrei _se l'ipotesi si fa ancor più remota)_, verrò a trovarti_ da un _non appena farà sera, verrò da te._

In entrambi i casi di congiuntivo (_mi capiti/mi capitasse_) nel discorso riportato essi diventerebbero senza distinzione formale _disse che non appena gli fosse capitata l'occasione..._


----------



## bearded

Grazie, caro Armodio, per il tuo messaggio #45 (e per quelli precedenti).

Mi sia consentito qualche commento di carattere ''marginale'', cioè non riguardante direttamente l'argomento principale della discussione:



Armodio said:


> provvide a far ravvedere Raffaella Setti su certe affermazioni troppo recise...


Ciò non toglie che nel nostro caso il parere della stessa stia lì in bella vista su Internet sotto l'intestazione ufficiale ''Accademia della Crusca'', il che sembra conferire a quel parere una certa validità...



Armodio said:


> La causa supposta dell'attrazione (termine che sarebbe tutto da approfondire: meccanica, funzionale o assimilazione formale? Condizionamento psicofisico o finalità cosciente?) ci può anche stare.


A mio giudizio, assimilazione meccanica/formale.  Escluderei in toto il condizionamento psicofisico (riguardo alla scelta di un modo verbale, mi sembrerebbe un effetto - come dire? - un po' troppo 'intenso').  A meno che, con un gioco di parole, tu non intenda che un ''condizionamento'' porta a scegliere il ''condizionale''.


----------



## Armodio

Trovo sempre poco tempo, perché ho impegni di altro tipo, ma intervengo volentieri.
Che ora quell'articolo della Setti sia in bella vista e pressoché inappuntabile è un bene per tutti. Il resto sono sottili sfumature.

* Vista la mia formazione latina, per me nascono irrinunciabili certe analogie. 
C'è un illuminante libello di Alfredo Ghiselli ("L'attrazione modale in latino") che illustra ottimamente il concetto primigenio di attrazione (che fa rientrare nel campo più ampio dell'analogia), poi la sua cronistoria e le diverse scuole di pensiero, con ampia comparazione con l'italiano.
Il primo capitolo si intitola "il condizionamento psicofisico" (meccanico-inconscio vs finalità cosciente-espressività). Da queste premesse linguistico-filosofiche,  l'autore procede poi, con fulcro sul congiuntivo, ad analizzare caso per caso.
Ma siamo ampiamente fuori tema e mi scuso della digressione.


----------

